# Paint Looks Pretty Good....



## Sigh1961 (Sep 13, 2016)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/5710107902.html


----------



## rhenning (Sep 17, 2016)

It is sold already or at least the post is no longer available.  Roger


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 17, 2016)

rhenning said:


> It is sold already or at least the post is no longer available.  Roger



Yeah,  I replied the day I saw it and it was already sold. I like that orange, tho.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 17, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> I like that orange, tho.




If you like that orange, better to look for one of these. They're not easy to find though.
Apologies for ubiquitous garage door backdrop.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 17, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> If you like that orange, better to look for one of these. They're not easy to find though.
> Apologies for ubiquitous garage door backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 360784



You have quite the collection of Schwinn ightweights.  No wonder I can't find any! Would love to see a picture of the whole collection sometime.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 17, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> Would love to see a picture of the whole collection sometime.



Hah... So would I!
I have about 80 bikes. I've only photographed a few of them.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 17, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> If you like that orange, better to look for one of these. They're not easy to find though.
> Apologies for ubiquitous garage door backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 360784



Now that is a beauty.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 17, 2016)

I have never heard of a Schwinn Voltaire. What year is that?


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 17, 2016)

That's a Volare, built by Panasonic and Bridgestone for Schwinn in 1977-'78: http://bikecatalogs.org/SCHWINN/MODELS/Volare.html

It is often referred to as the "Japanese Paramount":


----------

